# Learning to rein!!!!



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What part of Ohio are you in? Ohio has more reining shows and NRHA affiliates then just about any other area. There are quite a few top reining trainers in Ohio and many others of all levels. I would say find a someone who reins or a trainer and see about a few lessons on a finished horse. That is the best way to start.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, see if you can ride a finished horse. Let him teach you =]

Me and my horse are learning pole bending and barrel racing together, but he is young, so he can handle it, lol.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He has a ton of horses....arabs & QH's. a bunch of finished horses i can learn on, so that shouldn't be a problem. I can't get lessons here...(we're in Medina, OH by the way) so what types of excersices can I do on my paso fino? He's not a reining horse, but he's gaited and pretty athletic, muscled, and looks like a 3-yr old. So what type of preparing excersices can I do on him?


----------

